# Help and Advice > Self care >  Taking Care of You - the important stuff

## amaeru



----------

Amaya (21-10-14),Angie (29-08-14),Jarre (15-07-14)

----------


## Paula

Umm Am, you trying to put us out of a job  :O:  awesome post  :):

----------


## amaeru

:(blush): 
Confession time - I didn't write it. I found it in the interweb. But I thought it was awesome too.  :(nod):

----------

Miss Molly (28-07-14),Paula (15-07-14)

----------


## VanessaB

Thanks for that post!  I live in Sweden and am beginning to dread the coming months!  Although, I love fall and winter but the darkness here has wreaked havoc on my depression since we moved here 5 years ago.  So I am in the works now trying to find things to keep me busy and occupied as the darkness slowly moves in and I feel myself panicking! Ugh

----------

amaeru (30-08-14)

----------


## Suzi

Hi Vanessa I hope you find things to help.

----------


## Callum

Great post.   :):

----------

amaeru (21-10-14),Paula (21-10-14)

----------


## QPRFan

Brilliant thanks.

:-)

----------


## StephenStevens

Nice article! Or is it picture? :D

----------


## Arty

This is brilliant  :):

----------

Suzi (23-10-16)

----------


## scilover

That's good hahaha. got no mental illness but I read it so focus-ly

----------


## Stella180

Ermmm, you are aware that depression is a mental illness? Surely that’s obvious right?

----------


## Stella180

And anxiety

----------


## Suzi

> That's good hahaha. got no mental illness but I read it so focus-ly


It's great that you are reading things and taking them on board. Do you not have depression or similar?

----------


## Mira

This does make me wonder how amaeru is doing.

----------


## Suzi

I don't know, sorry...

----------


## nena21

great post. thank you

----------

